

Aak HN: Choosing clone of existing product as a startup - maheshsingh

How would be the option to clone any successful product as a start-up, as a cheaper and open-source option? 
When I asked same question with many friends they are saying every body is doing that including Google. For every product there are many segment, you need to tap that segment.
Is that right?
======
pclark
if you _clone_ an application you won't be in tap with _why_ the developers
did what they did. It's all about the endgame for companies.

If you clone an application, you have _no idea_ what their end goal is, so how
can you ever compete/innovate?

~~~
maheshsingh
When i say clone the application mean, with some innovation in same product
and attract some initial customers then make own path.

~~~
pclark
dont use the word 'trap' when talking about customers. Scary! ;)

Why do you think they'd use your software? Whats your benefit? Free? Does that
mean no support? Self-hosted?

~~~
maheshsingh
yaa you are right 'trap' is a Scary word, i'll use convince ;)

Why do you think they'd use your software? -Because i think they are charging
more. -Open Source and free model added advantage apart from other added
features, but at start with basic version. Whats your benefit? -Pro version
Free? Does that mean no support? -There will be support but only email and
limited number. Self-hosted? -No

~~~
knightinblue
Here's an even better word - 'attract'

A word of advice regarding the copy on your website, make sure you hire
someone who can write well. Please don't take this is a slight, this is
serious advice. First impressions can make or break your customers' experience
and poorly worded writing can severely damage the experience.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I agree. I had trouble following OP's intent due to language. I think that the
reason more people haven't chimed in is that the initial question is worded so
confusingly. And also, I don't mean this as a slight; just an observation. I
doubt that anyone would mind if you re-phrased and re-posted with more
substance.

